# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Selling 84 rounds of wolf ammo (124GR HP)

## chris198

*This would be the first time I'm selling ammo, but I got rid of an old AK a year or so back, and I have wolf ammo (84 rounds new Wolf Miltiary Classic, 7.62x39mm Mil-spec, 124Grain HP), in a plastic ziplock bag I'm looking to sell off, I need money for more 5.56/.223 -.-, I'll sell it reasonably. (I assume I have to ship USP ground with a ORM-D sticker/written on it)* I'm sure I won't get too much for it, but eh.. Anyway, I'll accept checks / money orders, or Paypal. leave me a message here or pm me.

Edit: *Sold to a fellow Ronpaul forums member.*

----------

